# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  обработка универсальный обмен данными в формате XML

## Domanoff

скачал с диска ИТС и обнаружил что эта обработка представляет из себя набор файлов которые как обычно просто не открываются из 1С, подскажите как они устанавливаются?

----------


## CyberNut

> скачал с диска ИТС и обнаружил что эта обработка представляет из себя набор файлов которые как обычно просто не открываются из 1С, подскажите как они устанавливаются?


В чем конкретно проблема ?
Сама обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML" есть в большинстве типовых конфигураций: Меню Сервис -> Прочие обмены данных -> Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (на примере УТ 10.3)

Для выгрузки данных с помощью этой обработки необходим файл правил (.xml). Создаются правила обмена обычно в конфигурации "Конвертация данных".
Для загрузки данных с помощью этой обработки нужен только сам файл с данными(тоже в XML-формате), этот же файл содержит правила загрузки объектов.

----------


## Guzel 1973

Добрый день, у меня программист обновил версию 8,1 до версии 2,0, после этого у меня не загружаются данные через Универсальный обмен данными. Вставляю файл для загрузки, нажимаю загрузить, он что то грузит, но новых данных в программе нет. Подскажите пожалуйста, что спросить у программиста, что не так.

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

8.1 - это редакция платформы, 2.0 - редакция для релизов. Ваш файл был для редакции релизов 1.6. Теперь он не подходит. Нужно сделать так, что бы файл для загрузки был оптимизирован для редакции 2.0.

----------


## Guzel 1973

_Добавлено через 39 секунд_



> 8.1 - это редакция платформы, 2.0 - редакция для релизов. Ваш файл был для редакции релизов 1.6. Теперь он не подходит. Нужно сделать так, что бы файл для загрузки был оптимизирован для редакции 2.0.


Я выяснила, что мою базу № 1 обновили до версии 1.6.31.1, а база № 2 из которой я выгружаю данные версия 1.6.22.4. Правильно ли, что нужно обновить базу № 2 до версии базы № 1(1.6.31.1). Тогда с помощью Правил обмена будут выгружаться документы?

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Пробуйте. Обычно проблемы с документами, введёнными вручную. При разных  релизах, скорее всего, будут ошибки и вообще ничего не получится.

----------


## Vovus14

и мне, будьте добры отправьте на мыло jey-jey14@mail.ru ;)

----------

